# SPALTED BLACK MAPLE MAGNUM



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

UP for sale today I have 1 SPALTED BLACK MAPLE MAGNUM this call speaks for its self the voice is as unreal as the figure.with all the time and material,I have to get $95 for this call.There will not be many of these turned because of the time and material to make this call. Robert Patrick
RARE EARTH PREDATOR CALLS
708N M-129
Cedarville,MI. 49719
Acheck or money order plus the postage will get this call on its way to you.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a beautiful call, what voice is in it?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG you should not throw that one though.... LOL

Beauty of a call. Nice work sir.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am thinking Bois de Rose is going to cheap !!! LMAO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think he will take it until you buy a gun!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, I have given up on him buying a gun. I was in the gunshop yesterday and saw a very nice 22 mag with a laminate thumbhole stock and stainless bull barrel and action for $325, all kidding aside, I came real close to buying it and sending it to him, but I got control of my senses and was able to hold off. I might just go back and buy it for myself. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL! I would like a .204..... If you are still feeling generous. I am not picky...

At this point I am going to leave the man alone.... I will continue the contest though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

here is how I picture SG: click on the links for the other 2 pics
View attachment stonegod.bmp
View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHHA


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

he's saving for a rainy day.

PS: SG....it rained here today.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Not even close, guys. He lives a very modest lifestyle. But, I know he can afford a $250 rifle.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

That is one sweet looking call


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You drive out here and I will buy you dinner and take you out calling, I think it was new, I didnt spend much time looking at it or I would have bought it , LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My 11 year old daughter has two rifles and a shotgun SG! A Savage 17 HMR/ Ruger 10/22 take down and a Remmington 870 20 GA. I sold her Ruger New Model Six 22lr/22mag. And got the 10/22. If you drive to Eds we will drive up there so my daughter can teach you how to shoot. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well you sound like you dont need all the money you make !! Buy a couple of guns !!! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well good for you and I commend you for it ! Thats kinda how I feel about call making and it is the reason I give so many away or sell so cheap.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

RARE EARTH CALLS said:


> UP for sale today I have 1 SPALTED BLACK MAPLE MAGNUM this call speaks for its self the voice is as unreal as the figure.with all the time and material,I have to get $95 for this call.There will not be many of these turned because of the time and material to make this call. Robert Patrick
> RARE EARTH PREDATOR CALLS
> 708N M-129
> Cedarville,MI. 49719
> Acheck or money order plus the postage will get this call on its way to you.


*THIS SOLD*


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

RARE EARTH CALLS said:


> UP for sale today I have 1 SPALTED BLACK MAPLE MAGNUM this call speaks for its self the voice is as unreal as the figure.with all the time and material,I have to get $95 for this call.There will not be many of these turned because of the time and material to make this call. Robert Patrick
> RARE EARTH PREDATOR CALLS
> 708N M-129
> Cedarville,MI. 49719
> ...


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THIS CALL HAS BEEN SOLD*


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THIS CALL HAS BEEN SOLD*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on that call. It's a beauty.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THIS CALL HAS BEEN SOLD*
*THANKS TO ALL FOR LOOKING*


----------

